# I love my two babies :)



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I went to clean up the kitchen after lunch and came back to this amazing cuddle  they really are best friends  xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

How cute, bailey loves a good cuddle too xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats adorable,how cute!!! xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

That is sooooo cute
XClare


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah how sweet. I love this xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is ADORABLE!
so sweet!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah they do love a good cuddle  before we got Rudi Harry was scared of dogs for some reason so it's nice to see him bond with her so much  xx


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

They are such great photos, so cute.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't the two of them look so content and comfortable with each other? Adorable pair!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Cockapoos are great cuddlers....very nice!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

OOh so cute.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

sooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks yeah they really do love having cuddles and Harry always says to me that Rudi would like a cuddle and that we need to give Rudi a biscuit. She went for a wee in the garden and so Harry gave her a massive cuddle and said 'mummy will be happy' thought it was so cute  xx


----------

